# East Beast Working Right Now



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We've been extremely busy this week "trying" to locate that wonderful trout bite we had when the weather cooled down a few days back. Red fish action has been steady; most boats finding limits over mud while working the windward shorelines with live shrimp.

East beast TTK and Red killers tipped with 1/8 oz. heads paid big dividends for anglers wade fishing over shell in San Antonio Bay. According to Capt. Jason - two days of solid trout action with trout to 5 lb.

The lodge has been going from dark-to-dark working with Shazam Productions to film a commercial for our new website. We look forward to the Pat K. party arriving today with 19 guests to fish the next 3-days. Reports to follow.

Capt. Chris Martin
1-888-677-4868
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.GunDogBaits.com


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Chef Austin and staff served hot fish tacos for lunch before going out for an afternoon fishing session.

Film crew getting shots from the sky of the lodge.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Thanks*

Limits of reds checked in today...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Reds*

According to the groups we had out Friday, if you found the reds, you found them. If not, you played catch up all day.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*more pics*

Thanks


----------

